# Do you use a pram?



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, have any of you ever put your dogs in a pram? if so what have been your expeariance with them? and did your dogs bark when they where in them? thanks-janet.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Why would you put a dog in a pram?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

What in the world is a pram?...spam? Ham? Pam?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol. Are you kidding? You're so funny Pigeonsheep. That's the English word for buggy or stroller. Short for perambulator or baby carriage. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Janet, yes, I have one & it makes me feel a whole lot safer insofar as big marauding dogs attacking us as we make our way to our spot on the dog beach etc. 

I've not heard a sound out of them whilst they're in there & if other dogs are harassing us at the beach, dog park etc. I can just pop them in for safety. 

I will only stay in the dog park if there is no other dogs there, as soon as some come, into the pram they go and off we go home.

Frankly, I don't give a rat's patootie about the odd looks or criticism that may come from having them in a pram (they'd want to be very brave to do it within earshot) - so long as we arrive at our destination all in one piece, then I'm happy.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh in that case. I know people who uses strollers for their pups when they're at the park...at the mall...at a pet expo  hehehe I'm not familiar with English terms they're too funny :lol: I would love to have one just if I couldn't hole both my babies at one time going somewhere super crowded where they're allowed. I even know people who use baby cribs and car seats lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> I even know people who use baby cribs and car seats lol


I'm sorry but I had to :foxes251:
You know why!

I don't personally have a dog pram, not sure I would use one.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

:lol: :lol: wish they had a poop emoticon here :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> :lol: :lol: wish they had a poop emoticon here :lol:


Ha ha!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I had bought one for my dog sadie when she was on 8 weeks crate rest. I never used it but some of my dogs loved using it as a bed.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't but my mom recently got one for her chi because he has luxating patellas. He really likes it! It's also great for socialization because he can be exposed to people while still feeling safe. She is very happy she got it for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> :lol: :lol: wish they had a poop emoticon here :lol:


Pidge I give you one 💩 I am on the app so I don't know how or if you see it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Pidge, now it's my turn to be confused .... why do you want a dog poo thingie?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have one. I used it for all of our softball outings. As I added to my pack, I quit taking them. Trying to watch my daughter play, and keeping an eye on 4 pups was a PIB. I also used it a bit around the neighborhood before I fenced in my yard to get the pups out for fresh air. We have too many bigger dogs running loose around here now to try to walk 4 pups and worry about big dogs eating them, and hawks. With my yard fenced in now, it just collects dust. I've read nasty opinions on strollers. The person assuming if you have a stroller, it just has to mean your Chi is an accessory to you, and not allowed to be dogs. Poppycock!! In person I never heard anything negative about having one. I did get a lot of awwwwwww's, though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Girls, this thread is about prams, not pooper scoopers.  :lol:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well if they're laughing about using prams to get safely from point A to B without unleashed brutes attacking/maiming/killing (as what happened to a friend's mom's Pom recently) whilst on the way to the dog park etc, I pray they'll never have to laugh on the other side of their face. 

The of leash dog beaches here (where I let mine off leash once we're all settled) is a terrifying place with big aggro dogs everywhere & you constantly see Staffies having a go at anything that moves, especially tinies.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm gonna post pics of The Wee's in their pram just to torture them more.  :lol:

Knowing those two, it has nothing to do with prams, they are just silly. :lol:

But just in case, here ya go Honey Bunny and Kitty Poo. :bootyshake: hehehehe xxx


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Well if they're laughing about using prams to get safely from point A to B without unleashed brutes attacking/maiming/killing (as what happened to a friend's mom's Pom recently) whilst on the way to the dog park etc, I pray they'll never have to laugh on the other side of their face.
> 
> The of leash dog beaches here (where I let mine off leash once we're all settled) is a terrifying place with big aggro dogs everywhere & you constantly see Staffies having a go at anything that moves, especially tinies.


Dee it has NOTHING to do with dog strollers.
There is a poop icon on FB and several of us use it in a joking manner often.
And there is also a someone (not really going there and saying names) who forces her dogs to sleep in human infant cribs, she puts them in baby swings and makes them travel in a car strapped into human infant car seats, none of it is safe or desirable THAT is what Pidge and I were chortling over, not to worry as I understand it she had been reported a few times to animal services.

Anyhow weirdos abound.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> I'm gonna post pics of The Wee's in their pram just to torture them more.  :lol:
> 
> Knowing those two, it has nothing to do with prams, they are just silly. :lol:
> 
> But just in case, here ya go Honey Bunny and Kitty Poo. :bootyshake: hehehehe xxx


:lol: you know me well lady!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KittyD said:


> And there is also a someone (not really going there and saying names) who forces her dogs to sleep in human infant cribs, she puts them in baby swings and makes them travel in a car strapped into human infant car seats, none of it is safe or desirable THAT is what Pidge and I were chortling over, not to worry as I understand it she had been reported a few times to animal services.
> 
> Anyhow weirdos abound.


I think that's the funniest thing I've ever heard. And so sad for the poor animals. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I think that's the funniest thing I've ever heard. And so sad for the poor animals.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


It really is!!


----------



## KarenD (Feb 20, 2013)

I have the Dogger stroller for Chico & Pablo. We use it when we are in crowded areas such as parades and holidays at the park. It gives them a safe place to be. I don't worry about them getting stepped on or attacked by larger dogs. They can be clipped in and I can fully open the top of the stroller making it almost like a wagon. They love to be up higher where they can see all the action. I have gotten strange looks and often people ask if they can see my baby. Boy are they surprised when I pull out my little guys.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

miuccias said:


> Pidge I give you one &#55357;&#56489; I am on the app so I don't know how or if you see it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahahahaha poooooop omg I see it! Do u see it kitty? Hahaha &#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56489;


TLI said:


> Girls, this thread is about prams, not pooper scoopers.  :lol:


 queen t!!!! Pram and poops all around ,&#55357;&#56489;


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No never use one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Hahahahaha poooooop omg I see it! Do u see it kitty? Hahaha ������
> 
> 
> queen t!!!! Pram and poops all around ,��


LMAO @ pram and poops all around. I swear y'all crack me up!

And wait a minute!!! I was thinking about getting The Wee's a bouncy seat today!?! Like this. 










It's pink! On sale! Ugh! I swear y'all ruin all the fun! Hahahaha!!!

PS~ Yes I'm totally joking about the bouncy seat. Just pokin' fun at Honey Bunny and Kitty Poo.  :lol:

I seriously found my stroller/pram very helpful. It can serve many purposes. Safety being one.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I was just about ready to google "Pram", now I don't feel so bad. I would never use one unless my chi had physical health problems, but it might be easier just to carry in that case. 
I love how any conversation, even at home here, always turns into a "poop" conversation. It's so funny!! lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> LMAO @ pram and poops all around. I swear y'all crack me up!
> 
> And wait a minute!!! I was thinking about getting The Wee's a bouncy seat today!?! Like this.
> 
> ...


You're a NUT! LMAO



woodard2009 said:


> I was just about ready to google "Pram", now I don't feel so bad. I would never use one unless my chi had physical health problems, but it might be easier just to carry in that case.
> I love how any conversation, even at home here, always turns into a "poop" conversation. It's so funny!! lol



Ha ha I know!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

This thread cracked me up! 

I had no clue what a pram was and the word is just too cute! I think hubby would think I was nuttier than he already knows I am if I bought Jaxx a stroller. He already tells all of our friends how spoiled Jaxx is. I walked into his work yesterday and at least 5 of his co-workers asked me if it was true that I tuck Jaxx in bed at night. I think though if we were taking Jaxx to places that were very crowded I really would consider it.


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes! I have and use a "pram" (stroller). I bought this for my Chi, Ren. She has since passed away. Ren was unable to walk for long distances. We used the stroller when we went to markets that did not allow pets. My Mom made a custom cover that went over the mesh area of the stroller. So it looked like a normal baby stroller. Ren was quite and loved to ride in the wicky wagon, as we called it. 
Here is a picture of Mom and Ren. Btw, Mom is 92 years old!


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

You gals crack me up, I diden,t stop to think in the states u proberly wouldn,t know what a pram was. Thankyou for your all your posts, I want to get a pram/stroller, he,he, because Charchi doesen,t like to be walked in a busy street wher it,s very noisy and everything is bigger than he is, he totally just stops walking, and loke the some on here said, when I,m going to parks fetes festivals anywher thats really very busy. I did buy 2 bags to carry him in , but have spinal problems and cant carry him he gets to heavy.Do any of u with strollers can tell me a good brand please, ? thanks guys-janet.


----------



## KarenD (Feb 20, 2013)

Like I said I prefer the Dogger. It is a great stroller.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Lol. Are you kidding? You're so funny Pigeonsheep. That's the English word for buggy or stroller. Short for perambulator or baby carriage.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OH! I didn't get it either, lol.
I put Mesha in the stroller with the kids sometimes. She begs to get in it though, so we stopped letting her because she needs the exercise.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Mrs.J. said:


> OH! I didn't get it either, lol.
> I put Mesha in the stroller with the kids sometimes. She begs to get in it though, so we stopped letting her because she needs the exercise.


mesha dont be sucha diva! go do ur exercises like a good girl :hippy2:


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> mesha dont be sucha diva! go do ur exercises like a good girl :hippy2:


Lol! She is, too.
She was getting alittle chunky around the hips, so we had to up our walks and take down the food just alittle. It's amazing how fast they gain and loose!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

PearlyQ said:


> Yes! I have and use a "pram" (stroller). I bought this for my Chi, Ren. She has since passed away. Ren was unable to walk for long distances. We used the stroller when we went to markets that did not allow pets. My Mom made a custom cover that went over the mesh area of the stroller. So it looked like a normal baby stroller. Ren was quite and loved to ride in the wicky wagon, as we called it.
> Here is a picture of Mom and Ren. Btw, Mom is 92 years old!


Thanks for putting that picture. I was wondering what it looks like. It looks quite nice. I am not sure I would use one unless necessary, but its nothing to sneer at, thats for sure. 

Your mom looks wonderful btw! She is almost 100 years old and she looks like 25 or more years younger!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I really want to get one but my bf thinks im crazy! Seriously i think its good to have a pram if you have more than 1 dog. If i carry both of my chi in my purse/carrier thats about 9 lbs on my right shoulder alone and boy my shoulder hurts like heck. Its also good for if you go to high traffic areas such as SF, an expo or festival etc and you have 2 or more dogs, shoot, last yr i took both of my girls to the pet expo on leads, it was frustrating! tangles here and there, children trying to pick my girls off the ground and people almost stepping on lil penny! Im gonna get one!!! A grey one on amazon by petsbest. Has anyone ordered a pram frm amazon? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

a pram or baby stroller is designed for BABIES!! I would never use such a thing for my chi pets! My opinion of people who use them truly do love there pets however they are just a bit out of touch with society's norms and for me it more of a personal expression of themselves kinda like when people wear sweatpants when they leave the house. 

However if you were refereeing to a a pet designed stroller then that's better given they are designed for pets with zip up screens and such to help pets stay inside the stroller. I do think that as a last resort they could be used if your having issues with other bigger dogs perhaps go to a different park, if your having issues with one dog getting tired perhaps take a few more breaks bring a portable water bottle with bowl (wear a back pack to carry them)


However I do completely understand if you have say 3-5 small dogs (or even 2 challenging dogs) you may find it easier to find a PET stroller which I think if I had to I could use one (but I don't since I have only 1 dog) I would use the extra storage space to pack some treats a water bottle and even a few toys to play outside with! Could even store the extra leashes and maybe even a few small towels in case they get wet or dirty. Maybe a few wet wipes in case you get your hands dirty! 

But if you do decide to get a Pet stroller PLEASE pick a solid BLACK one! You don't need to attract anymore attention to yourself I do think the responsible pet owners who use a PET stroller are paving the way to making it more socially acceptable, everyone is still gonna laugh at you for using one once they figure out you have a small pack of dogs inside 

Good luck I hope you don't need to use one and you can find a solution around to meet your needs and your dogs needs if not then I hope you get a pet specific stroller ideally one of a dark color as to not attract attention. Just know that in the USA it's socially unacceptable and you may get a few stares and weird looks and laughs just be prepared for it however if you don't get such reactions then that's even better 

oh and if you do have a pet stroller and your walking your pet for the love of god don't put clothes on them! ... or if you do take a picture and post it on here I would just DIE to see that lol


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> My thoughts on using an pram or a baby stroller is are you insane?!?!?:laughing5::laughing6::laughing9:
> 
> a pram or baby stroller is designed for BABIES!! I would never use such a thing for my chi pets! My opinion of people who use them truly do love there pets however they are just a bit out of touch with society's norms and for me it more of a personal expression of themselves kinda like when people wear sweatpants when they leave the house.
> 
> ...


What the ............................... ottytrain5:


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> My thoughts on using an pram or a baby stroller is are you insane?!?!?:laughing5::laughing6::laughing9:
> 
> a pram or baby stroller is designed for BABIES!! I would never use such a thing for my chi pets! My opinion of people who use them truly do love there pets however they are just a bit out of touch with society's norms and for me it more of a personal expression of themselves kinda like when people wear sweatpants when they leave the house.
> 
> ...




If you ever call responses to your threads rude, or whatver, again, Lancestar like you do, I will personally copy and paste this to you as proof of your own rudeness of calling someone insane and ridiculing them etc when asking a question...a bit hypocritical of you, sorry!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kalisee said:


> If you ever call responses to your threads rude, or whatver, again, Lancestar like you do, I will personally copy and paste this to you as proof of your own rudeness of calling someone insane and ridiculing them etc when asking a question...a bit hypocritical of you, sorry!


oh ok I edited out the 1st sentence I guess that was a bit rude of myself thanks for the suggestion I don't think the rest is meanspirited


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

lancestar2 said:


> a pram or baby stroller is designed for BABIES!! I would never use such a thing for my chi pets! My opinion of people who use them truly do love there pets however they are just a bit out of touch with society's norms and for me it more of a personal expression of themselves kinda like when people wear sweatpants when they leave the house.
> 
> However if you were refereeing to a a pet designed stroller then that's better given they are designed for pets with zip up screens and such to help pets stay inside the stroller. I do think that as a last resort they could be used if your having issues with other bigger dogs perhaps go to a different park, if your having issues with one dog getting tired perhaps take a few more breaks bring a portable water bottle with bowl (wear a back pack to carry them)
> 
> ...


...this isnt funny or a joke, it may be to you but not for the majority here. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Tiny said:


> ...this isnt funny or a joke, it may be to you but not for the majority here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Didn't say it was a joke and I gave a detailed opinion on how it should be avoided at all costs because it's socially unacceptable however if you do need to use one I am giving the suggestion to do so as a way to not completely stand out.

EDIT:










This is something that I used to use before it broke (I stepped on one of the snaps and it broke not due to failure of the product) I would much recommend this as it's way easier and more useful lighter item to go on walks with! I think the OP would be better of using this method if it fit there needs and the needs of there chi.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> Didn't say it was a joke and I gave a detailed opinion on* how it should be avoided at all costs because it's socially unacceptable*


What the ............................. ottytrain5: ottytrain5: ottytrain5:


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

AussieLass said:


> What the ............................. ottytrain5: ottytrain5: ottytrain5:


"Something that is looked down upon by the older generations, ridiculous walls which our generation will break down."

maybe not the best word to define it yet it does a decent enough describing it as its not a generational divide because I don't even think all younger generations support the concept. Do you think it is normal and socially acceptable to be pushing a dog down a sidewalk in a pet stroller? 

The belief that people use pets to satisfy the desire to have kids dress them up cloths and behave like they are human children is what makes using pet strollers socially unacceptable. I'm sorry even myself I wish it wasn't so as I do think in some situations it could be greatly helpful it's just should be avoided if you can avoid using one. Yet if you don't care what others think of you then go for it and at some point we all shouldn't care what others think about us. I myself always talk baby talk to Vida constantly when I'm out on walks lol every once in a while I get a weird look but meh I don't care to much because it adds to our experience on the walk. Now if you and your dogs needs are not being meet without using a stroller then go for it. Big whoop it the equivalent of the term "the crazy cat lady" and the stigma that comes with that classification. Just trying to let the OP know there is a good chance they may viewed in a negative light from there community if they choose to use such a device.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

For pity's sake, do you ever give up? How is it you purport to know the psyche of the entire community with respect to the usage and enjoyment of prams, strollers or whatever else title they are to be assigned? No-one is interested nor gives a damn what the general public think, feel or imagine. Where's a brick wall & a helmet!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

lancestar2 said:


> The belief that people use pets to satisfy the desire to have kids dress them up cloths and behave like they are human children is what makes using pet strollers socially unacceptable.


This is the only part of all that I want to touch upon. 
When you see freaks dressing dogs up in human infant clothes, pushing them in human baby strollers and putting them into human car seats.. yep there's a problem and it's most likely covered in the DSMV


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

AussieLass said:


> For pity's sake, do you ever give up? How is it you purport to know the psyche of the entire community with respect to the usage and enjoyment of prams, strollers or whatever else title they are to be assigned? *No-one is interested nor gives a damn what the general public think, feel or imagine.* Where's a brick wall & a helmet!


How is it you purport to know the psyche of the entire community with respect to giving "dams" obviously I have the option to give my opinion as well as you do. 

With all due respect how is a pet stroller with a cat enclosed behind a plastic cover (with netting in the back for air) even useful and anything but comical? Granted the functionality greatly improves when you use it with a small dog pack as it can be a helpful device. If the OP happens to openly agree with your statement then that they don't care about the social aspects then so be it.

I am still trying to suggest using other methods like the over the strap carrier even if you have 3-4 dogs you could rotate the dogs around or take more breaks. I just don't understand why you would have to use a stroller maybe take 2 dogs out at a time. However if you on your walks and our carrying more dogs in a stroller than on the ground it's more of a to much walking issue. Which would be a sign your trying to fix a problem using the wrong answer.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

KittyD said:


> This is the only part of all that I want to touch upon.
> When you see freaks dressing dogs up in human infant clothes, pushing them in human baby strollers and putting them into human car seats.. yep there's a problem and it's most likely covered in the DSMV


I was referring to pet owners putting them in pet clothes and pet strollers and nothing about car seats... but um.... do you not understand?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> How is it you purport to know the psyche of the entire community with respect to giving "dams"


Umm, now let me see ... first, that would be "damns", and one could possibly conclude that I gleaned such info from reading the responses in this very thread, funny as that may sound. That is to say, no-one gives a damn because the people discussing prams/strollers, as opposed to your ridiculing, belittling & critisising, either own one, or are in the throes of purchasing one.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

lancestar2 said:


> How is it you purport to know the psyche of the entire community with respect to giving "dams" obviously I have the option to give my opinion as well as you do.
> 
> With all due respect how is a pet stroller with a cat enclosed behind a plastic cover (with netting in the back for air) even useful and anything but comical? Granted the functionality greatly improves when you use it with a small dog pack as it can be a helpful device. If the OP happens to openly agree with your statement then that they don't care about the social aspects then so be it.
> 
> I am still trying to suggest using other methods like the over the strap carrier even if you have 3-4 dogs you could rotate the dogs around or take more breaks. I just don't understand why you would have to use a stroller maybe take 2 dogs out at a time. However if you on your walks and our carrying more dogs in a stroller than on the ground it's more of a to much walking issue. Which would be a sign your trying to fix a problem using the wrong answer.


I dnt think its a problem that is being fixed with the wrong answer. As stated in many of the comments in this thread people are using prams for dogs with health issues or simply because they have more than 1 dog that they would like to take to a high trafficked area such as a parade or pet expo. No one here ever said that they use a pram every single day for fun or to fill maternity needs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Of course, it wouldn't occur to the scribe that the Craiglist seller simply used multiple cats in the stroller for the purpose of demonstrating its size capacity ... perhaps they had to use cats because their dog/s got lost, died, ran away, were given to relos, were abducted by aliens, or exported to Tibet to guard a herd of Llamas


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Some people like to use them some don't - some people care what other people think, some don't - so let's end the arguing and just accept everyone has different opinions - No need to argue it out - it's not helpful to the original poster.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just feel that there is no need to attack people because you truly don't know the persons circumstances or what their dogs needs are. My mom has a bad back. She can't carry Rocky in a traditional carrier. And Rocky has bilateral luxating patellas. The only way he can come on our longer walks/hikes/adventures is in a stroller. I think it's plain mean to make fun of people you don't know because you find something "socially unacceptable". They likely have a perfectly good reason for using a stroller. They don't have to explain themselves to anyone, though. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Tiny said:


> I dnt think its a problem that is being fixed with the wrong answer. As stated in many of the comments in this thread people are using prams for dogs with health issues or simply because they have more than 1 dog that they would like to take to a high trafficked area such as a parade or pet expo. No one here ever said that they use a pram every single day for fun or to fill maternity needs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yes, but if you have more than 1 dog you could get a over the shoulder carrier. However if your dog has health issues then maybe you should be walking him less and by themselves as a stroller is not a 100% smooth ride and why risk it even it is as you could hit a bump or a stray rock? Bringing a pet to a parade is pretty pointless IMO if you have to worry about your dogs being stepped on that you need bring a big stroller why not leave them at home. How does a chi need to sit in a stroller to go watch a parade?


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

lancestar2 said:


> yes, but if you have more than 1 dog you could get a over the shoulder carrier. However if your dog has health issues then maybe you should be walking him less and by themselves as a stroller is not a 100% smooth ride and why risk it even it is as you could hit a bump or a stray rock? Bringing a pet to a parade is pretty pointless IMO if you have to worry about your dogs being stepped on that you need bring a big stroller why not leave them at home. How does a chi need to sit in a stroller to go watch a parade?


9 lbs on my one shoulder? No thank you. You kno, its up to people if they want to bring thier pups to the "parade" or "pet expo" or where ever. I dnt see why one would have to explain why they brought thier pups, perhaps its to let the dogs learn how to socialize, get familiar with noises and such or to just simply spend a enjoyable "safe" day with friends and family at an event. Like i said, prams are not just used for anything or just because, its used for many reasonable reasons. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> oh ok I edited out the 1st sentence I guess that was a bit rude of myself thanks for the suggestion I don't think the rest is meanspirited


I need to write something before they lock this thread!

Easy fix deleting or editing something, uh? well NO!!!!!
You are always rude and complaint about others being rude to you. I think you have mistaken the concept of rudeness! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> I just feel that there is no need to attack people because you truly don't know the persons circumstances or what their dogs needs are. My mom has a bad back. She can't carry Rocky in a traditional carrier. And Rocky has bilateral luxating patellas. The only way he can come on our longer walks/hikes/adventures is in a stroller. I think it's plain mean to make fun of people you don't know because you find something "socially unacceptable". They likely have a perfectly good reason for using a stroller. They don't have to explain themselves to anyone, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


by no means am I attacking people for using a pet carrier. I simply explained that it should be avoided at all costs because it is socially unacceptable. I was asked to explain so I went further into detail. I think the thing that frustrates me the most is that most people refuse to accept the fact that not all the practices they do are deemed socially acceptable or mainstream. I do understand from your post that this is a personal issue and you have gotten over the midset of it being "weird" or socially unacceptable" and I even posted in one of my comments that if such a device would help improve my walks with my dog(s) I would gladly use one if no other realistic option existed. I don't know what towns and communities you all live in but I have never seen anything slightly in the accepting of such a device for dogs here! My personally opinion is that it is misguided to suggest a pet stroller with out acknowledging the fact that some communities may not be so accepting as you lead them on to be.

For example now that I live in a much rural community the opinions of chi are much different here. Several times on my walks with Vida I got a few nasty comments and even somebody asking if I was walking a rat or squirrel under their breath! Nothing that I can't handle however if I was ever asked my opinion on if somebody would want to adopt a chi I would tell them the usual yes they are a great breed ect ect and if you can love them ect ect. AND I would also mention that some people view chi owners in a negative way because they don't think they are "real dogs" I simply think any advice you give should include EVERYTHING the good with the bad that way you give better advice.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just don't understand why it matters so much what other people think. If you enjoy if and your dog is safe and happy what does it matter what others think. 

I lived in a rural community before I came here. I know several people that had strollers for their small dogs. And here it is relatively common. My mom traveled with the stroller. People liked it, said they didn't know they existed or that they wanted one. This was in a rural mountain community. Most people think it's a great idea, once you explain that you aren't humanizing your dog. It's not to humanize the dog. It's to allow a sick, injured, scared and/or small dog to be included in its owners world. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

miuccias said:


> I need to write something before they lock this thread!
> 
> Easy fix deleting or editing something, uh? well NO!!!!!
> You are always rude and complaint about others being rude to you. I think you have mistaken the concept of rudeness!
> ...


well if my comment before I edited it offended you then I apologize if anything I said made you feel offended or insulted in any way.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

lancestar2 said:


> by no means am I attacking people for using a pet carrier. I simply explained that it should be avoided at all costs because it is socially unacceptable. I was asked to explain so I went further into detail. I think the thing that frustrates me the most is that most people refuse to accept the fact that not all the practices they do are deemed socially acceptable or mainstream. I do understand from your post that this is a personal issue and you have gotten over the midset of it being "weird" or socially unacceptable" and I even posted in one of my comments that if such a device would help improve my walks with my dog(s) I would gladly use one if no other realistic option existed. I don't know what towns and communities you all live in but I have never seen anything slightly in the accepting of such a device for dogs here! My personally opinion is that it is misguided to suggest a pet stroller with out acknowledging the fact that some communities may not be so accepting as you lead them on to be.
> 
> For example now that I live in a much rural community the opinions of chi are much different here. Several times on my walks with Vida I got a few nasty comments and even somebody asking if I was walking a rat or squirrel under their breath! Nothing that I can't handle however if I was ever asked my opinion on if somebody would want to adopt a chi I would tell them the usual yes they are a great breed ect ect and if you can love them ect ect. AND I would also mention that some people view chi owners in a negative way because they don't think they are "real dogs" I simply think any advice you give should include EVERYTHING the good with the bad that way you give better advice.


Well you shouldnt wrry about people here who has prams or is thinking of getting one, no one here has complained that they were made fun of or laughed at while using one. And also maybe people who has one or want a pram because maybe where they live it is socially acceptable, you might just never kno 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Tiny said:


> Well you shouldnt wrry about people here who has prams or is thinking of getting one, no one here has complained that they were made fun of or laughed at while using one. And also maybe people who has one or want a pram because maybe where they live it is socially acceptable, you might just never kno
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just noticed you live in California... I live in the Midwest. I wish I lived in a world where it was OK to put your pet in a stroller

EDIT: I also notice 
pupluv168 you live in NC... Which I think is a less judgmental area. I envy you guys able to live in a much more accepting communities ...well regarding pet strollers


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!!! There is nothing wrong with using a stroller or a pram, even here. And you KNOW it gdts VERY cold here, so I do put cloths on my dogs, and I dont care what anyone thinks. Its still very cold for these little dogs when we are going on a walk, even at 45ºF here. 
I have 2 chihuahuas my boy was just diagnosed with lp but my girl is completey healthy, I am not going stop walking him, he needs excersize too. Some people cant use shoulder bags, I have degenerative disc disease, with kyphosis along with a bunch of other issues, so you never know what the circumstances are as to why people do what they have to do. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Aww, lets not argue girls, I don't like it. This is usually a happy forum, every body smile! 😄😊😀😃


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Who really cares what people think?
If so we would dress and act the same!!!
I live in a big cosmopolitan city, some people look at me weird when the pups are dress, others look at me bad because maybe they are not dress enough and are cold! I can't please everyone!!! I do what's best for and my pups!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

To the OP! I am sorry about all the drama!!
bottom-line a lot of people use prams, they could come on handy in so many situations, people will always think what they wanna think.
Buy one if you want in ANY color you want. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

miuccias said:


> To the OP! I am sorry about all the drama!!
> bottom-line a lot of people use prams, they could come on handy in so many situations, people will always think what they wanna think.
> Buy one if you want in ANY color you want.
> 
> ...


Amen. And now I'm keeping out of it! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh gawd is he still banging on & on, it doesn't matter what you say or how you say it, he will always have the last word, and it's gospel, well, according to him!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Just differing opinions -

I know that I do care what people think and I also know that here in Ireland, I would certainly be laughed out of it if I started bringing mine around in a stroller - not that the pups would stand being in one anyway - my crew are the original wild kids on the block! 

However I do understand if someone needed to use one either due to their own health or the health of the dog.

Would I be bothered arguing to the death on here about what I think - no


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Aquarius said:


> Just differing opinions -
> 
> I know that I do care what people think and I also know that here in Ireland, I would certainly be laughed out of it if I started bringing mine around in a stroller - not that the pups would stand being in one anyway - my crew are the original wild kids on the block!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Yes I am glad you agree with me on the perception of the pet strollers. Of course I'm not trying discourage anyone or offend anyone I'm simply just wanting them to acknowledge facts. Although those facts change from location to location I guess. I love this community however I really dislike how dis attached from reality we as a community can be as some of my past experiences was receiving bias and inaccurate information. Either way I have somebody who agrees with me and I can call it a success I guess. If it wasn't such a issue I would have 2 chi and a stroller myself since I'm so out of shape I have back issues it really could help me get out more and on longer walks which would in return put me in better health!

I would LOVE to walk up tommarow and for it to be socially accepted enough to not be laughed get the stares ect ect. as doing so would greatly improve my walking experience with Vida but oh well... facts are facts


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Oh gawd is he still banging on & on, it doesn't matter what you say or how you say it, he will always have the last word, and it's gospel, well, according to him!


He? you sure? I always thought it was a woman!!?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

miuccias said:


> He? you sure? I always thought it was a woman!!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol! So did I! That's why I put stop arguing girls! I was going to say that but I didnt like to, well done! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

miuccias said:


> He? you sure? I always thought it was a woman!!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


what part of lancestar2 do you get WOMEN from ?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> what part of lancestar2 do you get WOMEN from ?


Lol. I don't take much notice of usernames, I just automatically assume that everyone is a woman. Now that you've pointed that out I do actually remember you introducing yourself when you joined! Sorry! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> what part of lancestar2 do you get WOMEN from ?


lol!!!! I am sorry!!!
.... what is Lancestar2?????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Lol. I don't take much notice of usernames, I just automatically assume that everyone is a woman. Now that you've pointed that out I do actually remember you introducing yourself when you joined! Sorry!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh I have noticed a lot of women but am I the ONLY guy here?  lol I'm used to being considered a girl I have a high voice already and I guess at time people think I look like a girl to... hmmm it almost worries me sometimes hahah


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> oh I have noticed a lot of women but am I the ONLY guy here?  lol I'm used to being considered a girl I have a high voice already and I guess at time people think I look like a girl to... hmmm it almost worries me sometimes hahah


I think we need a new thread started for any other guys to come forward and make themselves known! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

miuccias said:


> lol!!!! I am sorry!!!
> .... what is Lancestar2?????
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


well my upbringing taught me that you NEVER use your real name online also with my sexual orientation I needed to ensure my protection online so ever since I was a kid I used a online name Lance Star is my online name and just about every site I use online I use my online name which I use a few online forums on different topics but the same name so I can be more transparent not that my other hobbies would overlap but I enjoy my online name enough that it's as beloved as my drag name is LOL


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

lancestar2 said:


> oh I have noticed a lot of women but am I the ONLY guy here?  lol I'm used to being considered a girl I have a high voice already and I guess at time people think I look like a girl to... hmmm it almost worries me sometimes hahah


Lol well if knew u were a man i would understand why u wouldnt use a pram. A man strolling his chi's all alone. Not saying its unacceptable but for a manly man to be pushing a pram with chi's id think "hm...thats so cute and sweet but kind of weird lol" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> well my upbringing taught me that you NEVER use your real name online also with my sexual orientation I needed to ensure my protection online so ever since I was a kid I used a online name Lance Star is my online name and just about every site I use online I use my online name which I use a few online forums on different topics but the same name so I can be more transparent not that my other hobbies would overlap but I enjoy my online name enough that it's as beloved as my drag name is LOL


Now I REALLY want to know what your drag name is!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not think a pet stroller is used to be "cutsey", its used for saftey and practical purposes. 
Also, personally I do not dress up my dog with cute clothes, only a sweater for the cold. But I don't mind seeing a dog dressed up if it makes the owner happy. Its a personal choice. A choice to be RESPECTED, as are all choices I guess!

Some people like getting attention and do not mind what is socially unacceptable or what people think. Is that such a faux pas? I think not.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> I do not think a pet stroller is used to be "cutsey", its used for saftey and practical purposes.
> Also, personally I do not dress up my dog with cute clothes, only a sweater for the cold. But I don't mind seeing a dog dressed up if it makes the owner happy. Its a personal choice. A choice to be RESPECTED, as are all choices I guess!
> 
> Some people like getting attention and do not mind what is socially unacceptable or what people think. Is that such a faux pas? I think not.


I don't care what other people do as long as it doesn't harm any other living being. The world is full of lots of different people, if it wasn't it would be a very dull place!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Now I REALLY want to know what your drag name is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



mmm... I thought you say you will keep out of this thread 



lancestar2 said:


> well my upbringing taught me that you NEVER use your real name online also with my sexual orientation I needed to ensure my protection online so ever since I was a kid I used a online name Lance Star is my online name and just about every site I use online I use my online name which I use a few online forums on different topics but the same name so I can be more transparent not that my other hobbies would overlap but I enjoy my online name enough that it's as beloved as my drag name is LOL



I am sorry I thought you were a woman, not that there is something wrong with that, but I thought it was something like Lancaster Paris, so a nickname maybe even a last name.

Let's stop hijacking the thread, I am feeling bad 

and you are not the only man, we have a few here.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

miuccias said:


> mmm... I thought you say you will keep out of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm intrigued now! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> with my sexual orientation I needed to ensure my protection online ...... but I enjoy my online name enough that it's as beloved as my drag name is LOL



For the love of all things holy, we've gone from prams to a coming out celebration now have we?

FFS, I've got more gay friends than I have straight, but this really is not the place!!!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Aquarius! Where are you?? We really need to close this thread now! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> For the love of all things holy, we've gone from prams to a coming out celebration now have we?
> 
> FFS, I've got more gay friends than I have straight, but this really is not the place!!!


You are absolutely right!! And I am very happy that you find this "socially acceptable", as do I.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Aquarius! Where are you?? We really need to close this thread now! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Why should it be closed?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Because I have a feeling this one is going to get out of hand. I'm off! Bye! Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh please! no need to close it.. it's perfectly ok to express opinion.




lancestar2 said:


> I was referring to pet owners putting them in pet clothes and pet strollers and nothing about car seats... but um.... do you not understand?


Maybe you don't understand  did you read the whole thread? did you see my prior post? don't be so dramatic and quick to jump and take people's comments out of context, I was essentially agreeing with you regarding people seeking to replace human infants with animals 



miuccias said:


> I think you have mistaken the concept of rudeness!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Perhaps just has a flair for the overly dramatic.



AussieLass said:


> For the love of all things holy, we've gone from prams to a coming out celebration now have we?
> 
> FFS, I've got more gay friends than I have straight, but this really is not the place!!!


LMAO!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Group hug!! Try coffee! It helps with the morning grouchies.  Just joking everyone. Trying to shed a little light. :love5: :cheer:

Prams, clothes, man, woman, gay, straight, whatever, who cares. Most of the pups here are living better lives than many human children. That's really all that matters, is that the pup/pups are well cared for. Everyone has their own views. Live and let live. 

xxxxx


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

TLI said:


> Group hug!! Try coffee! It helps with the morning grouchies.  Just joking everyone. Trying to shed a little light. :love5: :cheer:
> 
> Prams, clothes, man, woman, gay, straight, whatever, who cares. Most of the pups here are living better lives than many human children. That's really all that matters, is that the pup/pups are well cared for. Everyone has their own views. Live and let live.
> 
> xxxxx


I've got to jump back in to agree with that one! TLI... That's why we love you! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I've got to jump back in to agree with that one! TLI... That's why we love you! X
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And I love you guys!!!! :love5: :daisy: xxxxx


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd use a pram/stroller/pet pram (whatever the PC term is!) although I'm not sure I'd need one as we never go anywhere as interesting as pet expos ect. What's the difference between carrying a dog or pushing it along?! Essentially the dog is not walking him/herself. I have a carrier and have only used it once (arnie is only 5lbs I think and my shoulder was SORE after lugging his furry butt round all afternoon!) absolutley nothing wrong with it whatsoever. I would hate to take my little one anywhere where I feel for his safety so carriers and prams provide a solution to this!

Just my opinion 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

first_time_chi_owner said:


> I'd use a pram/stroller/pet pram (whatever the PC term is!) although I'm not sure I'd need one as we never go anywhere as interesting as pet expos ect. What's the difference between carrying a dog or pushing it along?! Essentially the dog is not walking him/herself. I have a carrier and have only used it once (arnie is only 5lbs I think and my shoulder was SORE after lugging his furry butt round all afternoon!) absolutley nothing wrong with it whatsoever. I would hate to take my little one anywhere where I feel for his safety so carriers and prams provide a solution to this!
> 
> Just my opinion
> 
> ...


I completely agree. I view people carrying their dogs in their arms, satchel, purse, bag, backpack, kennel, stroller, etc. as exactly the same thing. I don't see anything wrong with it, regardless of if there are health issues or not (human or dog) as long as the dog is happy and gets regular exercise. 

We use a carrier sometimes and to me that's no different than a stroller. Odie has dresses, which to me is no different than a dog wearing a bandana around its neck. Everyone has their own reason for doing something, even if it's just because it makes them happy, and that's reality. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

AussieLass said:


> For the love of all things holy, we've gone from prams to a coming out celebration now have we?
> 
> FFS, I've got more gay friends than I have straight, but this really is not the place!!!


hush! sombody asked me a question about what is a lancestar2 and I explained it people have considered me a TROLL before and I am explaining my identy from my name and how my name is consisting throughout the internet! so THERE. Yes, I answering a question so DROP IT and stick to the topic!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg....does anyone have any cute pics to post new threads with? I've been reading this all day and it's just too much.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Omg....does anyone have any cute pics to post new threads with? I've been reading this all day and it's just too much.....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We could always use some Mimi pics 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Crap I didn't realize this thread went crazy.....shouldn't have posted another thread about dog joggers! Sorry!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Crap I didn't realize this thread went crazy.....shouldn't have posted another thread about dog joggers! Sorry!


Its ok jayda, theirs like 3 threads about these prams. This craziness happened after i updated this thread about using a pram. I also posted the "which one should i buy" thread before all this happened too. What a day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Please can we keep this thread on track.


----------

